# MRTG broken



## xy16644 (Nov 22, 2011)

I have had MRTG running on my FreeBSD server since May and like clockwork it has been querying my DrayTek 2820vn router allowing me to view the bandwidth being used on my broadband connection.

Today at lunchtime I installed the latest firmware on this router and since then the graphs in MRTG have not updated. I tried looking in:


```
/var/log/mrtg.log
/var/log/messages
```

But I couldn't see any error messages or anything helpful that could assist me with troubleshooting this. I also restarted the MRTG and Apache service which didn't help.

Can someone point me in the right direction please?

Oh, also, in the release notes for the firmware that I installed it said:

16. Improved: Add SNMP ADSL RX information (OID:1,3,6,1,2,1,10,94,1,1,4 )

Not sure if this would have broken anything? All my SNMP config is still the same on the router so none of my settings were lost during the upgrade process.

Thank you! :e


----------



## SirDice (Nov 22, 2011)

xy16644 said:
			
		

> Can someone point me in the right direction please?


The only thing that changed is the firmware on your router. I would start there.


----------



## xy16644 (Nov 22, 2011)

I've already checked the SNMP config on the router and its the same.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 22, 2011)

xy16644 said:
			
		

> I've already checked the SNMP config on the router and its the same.



Yes, but the OIDs you're querying might have changed.


----------



## xy16644 (Nov 22, 2011)

I've had a look on their website and theres no mention of any changed to the OIDs. How can I troubleshoot this?


----------



## phoenix (Nov 22, 2011)

Do some manual snmpwalk and snmpget commands to query the router from the FreeBSD box.  That will narrow down where the issue is (router's SNMP setup, FreeBSD's SNMP commands, etc).


----------



## SirDice (Nov 22, 2011)

It's usually a good idea to do a factory reset after a firmware upgrade. Some of the 'old' settings might interfere with the 'new' firmware.


----------



## xy16644 (Nov 22, 2011)

I have tried the following:

```
snmpwalk -v1 -c xxxxxx 192.168.0.1

snmpconf -i

snmpget -v 2c -c xxxxxx 192.168.0.1 SNMPv2-MIB::sysUpTime.0
```

and all were successful. The funny thing is the uptime figure and when the stats were last updated are being updated but the graphs are just flat (when I know there is traffic on the network).


----------



## xy16644 (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm pretty sure the section in their release notes:

```
16. Improved: Add SNMP ADSL RX information (OID:1,3,6,1,2,1,10,94,1,1,4 )
```

has something to do with it!!


----------



## phoenix (Nov 22, 2011)

Have you checked the MRTG logs for errors?


----------



## xy16644 (Nov 22, 2011)

Thats what I started the post off with by saying that I had checked the mrtg.log logfile and it was not showing any errors.


----------



## xy16644 (Nov 23, 2011)

I got in touch with the support and the guy there was very helpful. He said that the SNMP outputs are dividing the bandwidth values I am monitoring by 100. He said they are looking into the problem but for now all I can do is rollback the firmware OR update MRTG to handle the new values. I have no idea how to tell MRTG to times my values by 100 so I think I will just go and rollback my firmware to the last known working configuration!


----------



## phoenix (Nov 24, 2011)

Add a *Factor[target_name]: 100* entry to the section in your mrtg config for that device.


----------

